# Sending fragments does not consume memory.

## dE_logics

I'm sending a lot of incomplete fragmented packets to localhost, the netstat command does show that the fragmented packet has been received.

I was expecting these incomplete fragmented packets to fill the memory, but that does not happen... do the packets get discarded?... even when I flood myself?

----------

## malern

There is a limit on the amount of outstanding fragmented packets you can receive. Try "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ipfrag_high_thresh" to see what your limit is set to. On my machine it's set to 256K. After it's used that much memory it will start dropping packets.

Edit: also check out /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ipfrag_max_dist which seems to be a limit on the number of outstanding fragments from a single source. It's set to 64 packets on my machine, so you're probably hitting that limit first.

----------

## dE_logics

Nope, it didn't work out.

----------

